# Jam Band wanted; London



## UntitledProject (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey I just moved to london and I don't know anyone yet....I'm looking for some cool, creative people that just want to play and have a good time. 
I'm not really looking to set up a gig band, but like I said just people that want to play. But hey if a gig "door" opens I can dig it.

PM or reply if interested.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Definitely interested! Any set musical styles, or just kind of "Here's a riff I like" and see where it goes?


----------



## UntitledProject (Jul 13, 2010)

My influences range from John lee Hooker to Dream Theater.....influences, I cant play like them.

So ya "Here's a riff I like"......

I haven't found a job yet so I'm free anytime


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll PM you when I'm available and we can set something up 

Edit: would you also happen to have access to a bass and amp, by chance?


----------



## UntitledProject (Jul 13, 2010)

I might have access to a bass, not a good one though....but not an amp


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

UntitledProject said:


> ....I'm looking for some cool, creative people that just want to play and have a good time...


Check out the London Music Club on Thursday night, after 9 - really cool place to jam.
LONDON MUSIC CLUB


----------



## UntitledProject (Jul 13, 2010)

YaReMi;
That's awesome I WILL be checking that out!

And Budda;
I read a couple of your posts.....I just want to say that my equipment (amp) is sub par....I play out of a 30 watt practice amp; never had money for anything else...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

does it make sound? then we can jam; I don't care what people use so long as we can hear each other and everyone has fun!

30W keeps up with 100W, don't worry 

PM your way as well


----------

